# How do I scape with Cyperus Helferi?



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

I just got this plant a week ago and I am amaze at its beauty. I been having problem with aquascaping with it all week, it looks really weird anywhere I put it. The pics of my 200 gal tank is attach below, its kinda old 1 month to be exact, so the plants won't look exactly be there, but the driftwood arrangement is the same. My Digicam is broke now, you be amaze how much it change in 1 month.


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

Try getting another 2 bunches of it and see. Yours is a long tank and therefore can have more focal points. Try the corners and the place where your driftwood ends (the place where the bare substrate starts).


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I use it like rock layouts, clump here and there, especially on the sides/rear but never quidistant from each side.

Maybe a good sized clump in the rear left corner, then another about 3/4 of the way across in the rear.

Basically sit down and think long and hard about what would look right to you.
Think about it first for a while.

I used Crypts like this plant in the past, so it comes easy for me.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

It looks really well in corners, especially if you have a triangle layout. And it looks just as great behind a 'mound-scape' for vertical lines.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

See Luis Navvaro's 58 Gal thread also, he has a nice grouping.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

Heres an update on where I put it, sorry the pics is bad quality, its a cell phone pics.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Awww, those are babies, cute today
Good CO2 and NO3 are critical to this plant.
It will grow very well otherwise.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

